# Issue with dog scratching carpets



## tlucca

Hi all,

Im having an issue with my dog scratching the carpets. He tends to do this at night and we are not sure why. We have a big issue with not being able to clip his nails and we wonder if he is trying to file them down. I walk and run the dog on my bicycle nearly every day, hoping to keep the nails filed down, but maybe it isnt enough?

We dont know why he is doing the carpet scratching but we know that he is ruining our carpets. Does anyone have any idea why he does this, and if so, how do we deal with it? We never know when it is going to happen so we just say "No!" and he will stop, but 10 minutes later, he starts again in a different location.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tom and Amy


----------



## Renoman

I think some dogs are more attracted to the smell of rubber/foam than others. He may be trying to get to the padding. Might be way off but it's a thought. 

Crating him would eliminate the problem.


----------



## TooneyDogs

Does he lick his paws quite a bit? How are his eyes...any daily gunk build up? 
The reason I ask is this sometimes happens (carpet digging) when dogs get food allergies. The paws itch and the eyes get irritated. You also said this happens in the evening...after meal times...allergy build-up.


----------



## Rowdy

Does he like to make nests to sleep in? Toby will wad up any throw rug we have so he can sleep on it. If he's in the middle of the carpet without a throw rug, he'll scrape at the carpet for a minute, then circle and lie down.

Maybe you can try putting down a blanket or something else he can make a nest out of to sleep in.


----------



## tlucca

He will not let us cut his nails. I wonder if he is trying to file down his nails. He also will scrape together a blanket into a ball and lie on it. Maybe he is trying to make a nest.

Any thoughts on how to get him to stop? We are going to take him to the vet to have him put under to be able to clip his nails, and we will see if that works, but if not, what other options are there?

thanks,
Tom


----------



## poodleholic

> He will not let us cut his nails. I wonder if he is trying to file down his nails.


I realize some dogs don't like their nails clipped, but what do you mean, exactly, that he won't let you clip his nails? How long are his nails? What breed is he? 



> He also will scrape together a blanket into a ball and lie on it. Maybe he is trying to make a nest.


Could be. I'd get him a bed, and provide a blanket. Place the bed in the area he goes after the carpet in whatever room you're in.



> Any thoughts on how to get him to stop? We are going to take him to the vet to have him put under to be able to clip his nails, and we will see if that works, but if not, what other options are there?


I really doubt his nails have anything to do with scratching at the carpet, but, I could be wrong. Nesting behavior is more likely, and if he's been doing it for awhile, it's become a habit. Providing him with a bed may put an end to it, or may not. I just wouldn't give him the opportunity to engage in the behavior at all. Keep him in an area of the house where there isn't carpeting (use baby gates) when you can't supervise him.


----------



## Lula

Hello,

my dog does the same! He scratches the carpet under our bed for him to sleep. I don't think he does that because of his nails... He has a bed where he sleeps sometimes but in general he prefers to sleep under our bed.

My house has carpet everywhere..

Any other recommendations for scratching the carpet?

Thanks!


----------

